# stihl ms660 no tool-less fuel or oil caps??



## stephenf150 (Sep 26, 2008)

Every new saw stihl makes except for the 660 comes with tool-less fuel and oil caps. I called stihl to ask why. One tech said it's because the engineers in Germany say on this saw (ms660) the harmonics will destroy them. I e-mailed stihl and another tech said it's because there is not enough demand for them. 
Does anyone know the real reason? I have them on my ms280 and they are easy to work with. The old screw type on my 009 get marked up with the scrench and have to be replaced from time to time. I want to buy this saw 660 surprised to learn it doesn't come with them. Any info would be great.
Thanks, S. Grant


----------



## Dibbs (Sep 26, 2008)

The MS660 is a loggers saw and the loggers want screw in caps, therefore, no demand for toolless caps by target market.
The harmonics one is new to me!


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 26, 2008)

Dibbs said:


> The MS660 is a loggers saw and the loggers want screw in caps, therefore, no demand for toolless caps by target market.
> The harmonics one is new to me!




:agree2: 

I can take 'em or leave them. I've dumped gas and oil down my leg (and in a customers yard) with a 200T with them and haven't had a problem with the 440 with them.

My 660, I have never had to use a scrench or a screwdriver on the caps. The are meaty enough you can get a good grip.

I wouldn't let that deter you from buying a 660.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh and welcome to the site!!!







Hi Dibbs!


----------



## stephenf150 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to buy the 660 this week. I read a lot of good comments today about this saw. I will try just hand tightening them so as not to have a problem. i will try that on the 009 as well. Thanks again for the help.

S.Grant

P.S. Harmonics........ uh boy


----------



## Dibbs (Sep 26, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Hi Dibbs!



Hi yourself! Glad to see you stuck around since joining! Especially on the Manuals Thread!



Ghillie said:


> My 660, I have never had to use a scrench or a screwdriver on the caps.



Lucky man! I'd love to own an MS660 but they cost a mint over here.
I don't really need one, but, what's need got to do with anything!
Anyway, I'll probably never get the chance to buy one when my wife figures out I've bought the CT and subsequently kills me!


----------



## stephenf150 (Sep 26, 2008)

My wife tells me the same thing. How many of these saws do you really need?
Need? when was that the question? Want... now that's the question. By the way dear... How many pairs of those shoes do you really need?? Oh, she 
says, I see your point.

Ah 2 cycle, God, I love that smell !!


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 26, 2008)

stephenf150 said:


> My wife tells me the same thing. How many of these saws do you really need?
> Need? when was that the question? Want... now that's the question. By the way dear... How many pairs of those shoes do you really need?? Oh, she
> says, I see your point.
> 
> Ah 2 cycle, God, I love that smell !!



LOL...

One of the Stihl dealers tried to talk me out of buying the 660!!

He said, "You don't need that big of a saw around here."

So I went in to the other dealer in town and bought one off the shelf. I never have regretted it. Use it all the time on big tree removals.

Dibbs, I just can't imagine how broke I would be if I had to pay those kind of prices that you do.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 27, 2008)

stephenf150 said:


> My wife tells me the same thing. How many of these saws do you really need?
> Need? when was that the question? Want... now that's the question. By the way dear... How many pairs of those shoes do you really need?? Oh, she
> says, I see your point.
> 
> Ah 2 cycle, God, I love that smell !!




my wife sticks me with the "I don't own a $900 pair of shoes" line. 

of course she has 237 pairs of shoes, so...



when she questioned my 200t purchase I answered simply "If Leatherface had owned this saw that girl would never have gotten away at the end"


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 27, 2008)

Always had to use the plug wrench on my 066 caps and I have issues with the newer toolless caps on my MS200. But the finest caps I have used to date are the ones on my new Husky 372.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 27, 2008)

The new style caps *SUCK!!!! PERIOD!!*

Be glad they are not on the 660, I'm glad they are not on my 046!! Never had to use asqrench or a screwdriver on my caps, there is no need to tighten them up that much!


----------



## Highlands Dan (Sep 28, 2008)

*660 caps*

The only time I needed a tool to undo the caps was after the first service from the dealer!

Otherwise they're fine, and when using that saw you would most likely have some tools around anyway as your tank will be empty in 45 mins. and you may want to check the chain!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 28, 2008)

The tool less caps are fine. The 200T's oil cap takes a bit to get used to but it's not an issue if you've done it enough times. My 066 has the old style caps which I don't mind. Occasionally I have to put the scrench to 'em if I tightened them down by hand too much. The best caps on the market though I have to say are the husky's. They give you the option of using a scrench to take 'em off but you normally won't need it because it actually gives you something to grip by hand.


----------



## bluequill56 (Sep 29, 2008)

After about the 2nd cut you won't care at all what kind of caps it has. Enjoy your new saw.


----------



## stephenf150 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds great, I can't wait till I have time this week to get down to my dealer. I have a couple of trees that need to be cut down. I am going to wait till I get this saw to break it in.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 30, 2008)

Just my .02 cents on the 66. I highly suggest the 32" bar instead of the 36" which is what many run. Giving up 4 inches in bar length is worth the almost 20% gain in revolution


----------

